# What's your LEAST fav type?



## Typhloise (Jul 16, 2008)

What's your LEAST fav type?


----------



## Adriane (Jul 16, 2008)

Dark/Fire.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 17, 2008)

Poison.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 17, 2008)

Rock.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

*kicks Fighting type in the-*


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 17, 2008)

Fighting (except for Lucario), Poison (Except for...well, no exceptions), and Bug (Except for Scyther, if indeed it is a bug).


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 17, 2008)

Poison, except for the Nido family.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 17, 2008)

Dark and Ice.  I accidentially put ice; I love my Lapras.  I put dark down just because I don't like them.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't like Grass.  Some Pokemon with that typing aren't that great, but Venusaur and Roselia are some good Grass types.  I don't like Ground because they are very annoying.  EQ is an overpowered move, and is way too common.  Fighting Pokemon are too slow, and Flying types easily knock it out.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know... I don't really use or like Bug, Dark or Grass... or Poison...


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jul 17, 2008)

O_O I've never noticed how much people don't like the Dark-type. What do you have against them? *innocent eyes*

Bug. I've never taken a liking to the type - Vespiquen and Scyther being the only exceptions. I guess I've always revered them as weak since I've started looking at how low their stats are.

*huggles Houndoom*


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 17, 2008)

None. all of the types have at least some pokemon that I like.

That said, I don't find Fighting very much, apart from a select few pokemon.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 17, 2008)

@Pikachu Goddess - I just _don't like them_. I'm an optimist and I don't really like evil things, so yeah.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 17, 2008)

Poison because of how weak the attacks tend to be and because getting poisoned makes it a pain in battles if you don't have any way to treat it.

Steel because I don't really see its point and because I don't like most of the steel Pokemon besides Skarmory.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

And my Steelix :3 Good for battles, good for Contests, she's awesome.


----------



## Flora (Jul 17, 2008)

I like Dark Pokemon cause the majority of them are adorable. ^^

As for least favorite type...hm...I dunno.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 17, 2008)

I voted for all but Bug and Dragon. Because those are the only two cool types :p


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 17, 2008)

Normal. I do like some normal types, but in the end they are the most bland...


----------



## Maron (Jul 18, 2008)

Normal, I just thinks it´s a pretty boring type, cuz it´s... so normal.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll be eaten and shot at almost inmediately, but I'll say it.

*Dragons are laaaaame.*  (I do like some of them, but...)


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 19, 2008)

YES! I'm not the only one that hates Dragon.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 19, 2008)

Bug; because since about November 24th 2007, I've never really trusted spiders. (I have no idea why I say I don't _trust_ spiders. I would say I dislike them, but that's not entirely true.)


----------



## Erika (Jul 19, 2008)

Ice, Bug, Poison, Fire, Flying. >>


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Rock. Fucking _Rock_.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 19, 2008)

Poison for me. They're annoying...


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 19, 2008)

Normal because it's a stupid name.

NORMAL TYPE IS NORMAL!








..what does everyone have against poison? *hugs seviper, arbok, ekans and crobat*


----------



## Erika (Jul 19, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> ..what does everyone have against poison? *hugs seviper, arbok, ekans and crobat*


T~T 'Cause they kill my Grass types.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 19, 2008)

Grass, Bug, Poison and Fighting. Dont get me wrong now, if they have dual types


----------



## Zeph (Jul 19, 2008)

Erika said:


> Ice


*Sniff* What's wrong with Ice?


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 19, 2008)

Fighting, I guess, though I really like Breloom, Hitmontop and Mankey.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 19, 2008)

I dislike Bug, I guess. That and Fighting.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 20, 2008)

Bug. I like almost all of the Bug Pokemon, and Spinarak is the cutest Pokemon there is, but as a type it's my least favorite.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 20, 2008)

Either bug or poison. I hate getting poisoned in Mystery dungeon, so yeah. And those poison types have sludge, making my Overgrow/Giga Drain combo useless.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 20, 2008)

Ice. They have really random, annoying weaknesses and only one resistance. Ice type moves themselves are okay.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 20, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> ..what does everyone have against poison? *hugs seviper, arbok, ekans and crobat*


Because... I dunno, I have never found a use for them in-game. I end up catching Nidoran because I love them, but they're still... useless?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

Byrus said:


> Ice. They have really random, annoying weaknesses and only one resistance. Ice type moves themselves are okay.


D: Don't listen to the nasty person, awesome Ice-types...


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, Ice-types are awesome, but I prefer dragon(or grass).
Because we burn you with our FLAMETHROWA- *shot*

Okay, that was... lame, what I just said typed.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 20, 2008)

LitatheLighmosa said:


> I prefer dragon(or grass).


You shall be dealt with appropriately! *powder snow*


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 20, 2008)

*not at all fazed*

Don't you know how weak powder snow is?

*flamethrower mixed with dragonbreath*

Oh, and dark types are cool too.


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 20, 2008)

Normal/Fire/Fighting

Also I second the wtf at the Poison hate. =/ There *are* some useful Poison-types. Like Tentacruel.

And paralysis is x10 more of a bitch than poison.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 20, 2008)

Normal. (Some of them are cool.)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 20, 2008)

LitatheLighmosa said:


> *not at all fazed*
> 
> Don't you know how weak powder snow is?
> 
> ...


*tosses Glalie in the way* You can have that. I never liked Glalie...

Some of the dark types are cool. Like Umbreon and Sableye.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 21, 2008)

Yay! Only two people dislike Flying-types and only two people dislike Ghost-types!

I hate Hate HATE *HATE* *HATE* Poison-types. They are always the death of me in the battle tower. DX


----------



## Alexi (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragon.

It's not good against anything else except Dragon, which is already pwned by Ice. Useless. *kicks Dragon*


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 21, 2008)

Dark! I hate dark! Dark pokemon have nothing distinct about them. Nor do they have any good Dark type moves


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 21, 2008)

What's with the Poison hate!?! Crobat, Venomoth, and Tentacruel are awesome. The entire type is made of awesome.Except for Weezing...

Dark Types do have good moves. Dark Void and Crunch, anyone?


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 21, 2008)

Ice. There is very few Ice type Pokemon I like.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Jul 21, 2008)

Rock types. Plus I never really have any rock types on my team :/


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 22, 2008)

Holy bean! Poison type is cool... It has stuff like Drapion, Koffing, and Mukky! MUKKY! And Toxic's one of my favorite moves. omg.

I said Bug and rock, Bugs just kinda... Strange to have as a type (Though I see why they made it a type), and... Idk why rock, But there aren't many rock types that I like (Onix.)


----------



## Tai-niichan (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, God, Normal-types! I hate them so much! Like Blissey and Chansey! With their Double Team/Softboiled/Seismic Toss/Shadow Ball combos.....DX


----------



## Renteura (Jul 22, 2008)

Flying. I don't know, i just hate those bishes. x3


----------

